# Intersticial cystitis- a posting inspired by Ziggy's



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

This information comes out of the Endometriosis Sourcebook by Mary Ann Ballweg:"Prostaglandins are substances that control the smooth muscle tissue of the body, the involuntary muscles. The cause of the imbalance is unknown, although many factors are potentially involved- imbalance in the modern food supply of the essential fatty acids, overactiviation or malfunction of macrophages caused by toxins, allergies, viruses or other triggers such as candida albicans.""In the book the Yeast Syndrome, it states that vaginitis often manifests itself with irritation, increased vaginal discharge, and pain on passing urine (cystitis symptoms).""Although it is a singular disease in many respects, interstitial cystitis has some striking similarities with certain other diseases in which inflammatory processes predominate, i.e.; lupis, rheumatoid arthritis, asthma, IBS, allergies, rhinitis, and polyarteritis. While many IC patients have no other major diseases, it is not uncommon for people with IC to have a constellation of these conditions." Just makes for interesting reading. The other portion of this reading can be found on the IBS board under a recent posting about Endometriosis and IBS. It mentions CFS and Fibromyalgia in that posting. ------------------


----------



## ziggy (Jul 30, 2001)

Just wanted to reply to tell everyone that I have IC and I do suffer from alot of other things also. Inculding IBS and Fibromyalgia and dyseptia and alot of other things. I do think they are related in some way.


----------

